# Rechner fährt herunter



## Chronix (7. September 2004)

Hi, ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Rechner:
In meiner Wohnung hat es in letzter Zeit sehr gestaubt (Baustaub) und es ist relativ warm. Zu meinem Rechner: Der fährt in letzter Zeit öfters einfach ohne fehlermeldung runter!
Manchmal bekommt der Monitor nach dem Neustart kein Signal, aber beim zweiten Neustart klappts!
Ich vermute, dass der Rechner respektive die Grafikkarte (GeForce 4 Ti 4200)
zu warm wird!
Da die Abstürze deutlich zurückgegangen sind, als ich einen Ventilator neben den PC gestellt habe und ich den PC gereinigt / entstaubt habe!
Solange ich nur nen Webbrowser oder sowas offen habe, läuft er vergleichsweise lange, aber wenn ich zocke stürzt der Rechner in 10min ab!
Würde doch für einen zu warmen rechner  sprechen
Betriebssystem ist WinXP Home!
Was denkt ihr, wodran das liegt?


----------



## fhr (7. September 2004)

Meinst du mit Rechner fährt herunter das er herunterfährt oder einfach ausgeht...?

Da du mit dem Ventilator das Problem doch schon ziemlich eingegreißt hast würde ich auf

-GraKa
-CPU 
oder
 - RAM

tippen. 

Versichere dich das alle Lüfter im Rechner laufen und versuche so weit es dir möglich ist einzelne Komponenten auszutauschen.

Du kannst ja auch die CPU Temp. überwachen.
Versuche  alle Teile einzeln  auszuschließen. um zu sehen welche Komponente zu heiß ist./wird


----------



## fluessig (7. September 2004)

Ich glaube du bist mit deiner Vermutung auf der richtigen Fährte. Um zu prüfen, ob deine Grafikkarte nicht vielleicht irreparable Schäden durch die Hitze abbekommen hat, solltest du sie mal in einem anderen Rechner laufen lassen (zB den eines Freundes).


----------



## Chronix (7. September 2004)

Er fährt nicht normal herunter (Windows beenden und so!) sondern der Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz!
Strom ist noch da! die Lampen am Rechner leuchten noch!
Danke für die bisherigen Tipps!
Ich versuche mal die Teile auszutauschen!


----------



## michaelwengert (8. September 2004)

Ich hab das selbe Problem. Hab auch ne Ti4200
Komischerweise tritt bei mir das Problem nur bei Splinter Cell 1+2 auf.
Ich kann jedes andere Spiel ohne Absturz spielen.(auch aufwendigere wie z.B Far Cry). Noch komischer ist, das es im Multiplayer-Modus wunderbar läuft und das Problem noch nie aufgetreten ist.

Hab sogar schonmal mit offenem Rechner und Ventilator dran gespielt, hatte aber das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Kuniberd (8. September 2004)

> Er fährt nicht normal herunter (Windows beenden und so!) sondern der Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz!



Hast Du schonmal probiert deinen Rechner von einem andreren PC aus zu pingen wenn der Monitor schwarz wird ?
Oder was einfacher wäre auszuprobieren, ob der NUM-Block noch an und aus geht.

Wenn der Ping klappt läuft der Rechner noch. Nur deine Graka hat habgeschaltet.
Dann ist die Fehlerquelle auf die Graka eingegrenzt.

Da die LED´s noch leuchten schaltet der Rechner nicht aus, d.h. das Bios macht keinen Not-Aus bei zu hoher Temperatur.


----------



## Chronix (8. September 2004)

Also mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass das an der Temp. liegt!
Ich hab die Temp. gemessen, und immer wenn die 60 Grad oder mehr beträgt macht der Rechner sofort schlapp!
Trotzdem probier ich das mit dem pingen nochmal aus!
Danke für den Tipp!
Wegen der Probleme mit SP1+2:
Also die laufen beide bei mir volkommen fehlerfrei!
Sind zwei der wenigen Spiele, die bei mir noch nie Abgestörtzt sind!
Trotz 3 bzw. 5 maligem Durchspielens!
Was haste denn sonst für Hardware?
Aktuelle Treiber und Aktuelle Sp Version?
Weiß, dass das Standart is, aber mehrr fällt mir im moment dazu net ein!


----------



## michaelwengert (9. September 2004)

damals als ich es spielte
Win XP home SP1
AMD Athlon XP 2400
512 RAM
Geforce 4 Ti4200 64MB
Neueste Treiberversionen
hab zwar jetzt SP2 drauf aber seitdem nicht mehr getestet.

Das komischte ist ja, dass ich manchmal 2-3h am Stück diese beiden Spiele spielen konnte, an anderen Tagen stürzte es an genau der gleichen Stelle bei mehreren Versuchen nach 2min ab


----------



## Chronix (9. September 2004)

Naja, da de das Prob nu wohl nichmehr has, nützt es wohl wenug, wenn ich hier noch Tipps gebe, oder?


----------



## michaelwengert (10. September 2004)

da ich immer noch nicht weis woran es lag,
her mit Tips, wenn du welche hast.
Dann weis ich vielleicht was ich machen kann, wenn es nochmals passiert.
Ich tippe schwer auf Splinter Cell 3


----------



## Chronix (10. September 2004)

Haste mal andere Spiele mit Unreal-Engine probiert?
Als Sp abgestürtzt is, haste da vorher was anderes laufen lassen?
Irgendwelche Übertaktungen vorgenommen?
Haste viel am Spiel / Rechner geändert?


----------



## michaelwengert (11. September 2004)

Ich hab nichts geändert.
Unreal1,2,tournement laufen alle ohne Probleme.
es ist nur Splinter cell
nicht übertaktet.
Im Spiel alle Auflösungen Detailgrade... getestet -> immer selbes Problem


----------



## Chronix (11. September 2004)

Instalier mal Service-Pack 2 (wennde die möglichkeit hast)!
Vielleicht hilft das!
Ansonsten: An welchen stellen is das Prob denn aufgetreten?
Hast du schonmal in den offiziellen Foren nachgeguckt?


----------



## michaelwengert (13. September 2004)

In offiziellen Foren hab ich geschaut, aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Hatte immer die neueste Version von Splinter Cell. Hatte bei Teil 2 sogar alles versucht. z.B.:
100x deinstalliert , installiert , auf allen Versionen getestet -> nichts.
Ich dachte schon meine OrginalCD macht beim Installieren einen Fehler.
Habe von nem Freund desen CD installiert -> kein Erfolg
Habe von meiner CD bei ihm installiert -> keine Fehler
Habe NoCD-Progs benutzt -> gleicher Fehler

Service Pack 2 hab ich installiert, aber seither es nichtmehr getestet.
Werd es heute Mittag mal testen. Vielleicht hat es ja geholfen.

Das Spiel stürzt an ganz unterschiedlichen Stellen ab. Habe noch keine gemeinsamkeiten entdeckt (z.B viele Gegner, höhere Grafische Details usw.)
Manchmal passiert es direkt nach dem starten des Spiels nach ca. 2-3min. An anderen Tagen spiele ich 3 Levels ohne Probleme durch, aber irgendwann stürzt er immer ab.


----------



## Ultraflip (13. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Seit kurzen gibt es so ein ähnliches Problem bei dem Rechner von meiner Freundin ... Nur er schaltet sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen wie oben beschrieben ab ... Der Rechner läuft noch, die Lampen läuchten,  aber NUM-Lock geht z.B. nicht mehr ... Pingen geht auch nicht ...

Ich hab zu erst das Netzteil vermutet, aber mit einem anderen das selbe Problem ... Den RAM hab ich auch mal gewechselt, und die Temperatur ist egal (er kackt bei 30° wie bei 45° ab)

Woran könnte das liegen?

Eine Rechnerbeschreibung folgt ....


----------

